# Clarified Butter....salted or unsalted?



## NorthCountryWd

Was just given 50lbs of bulk salted butter from a neighbors dairy. All the recipe searches for making clarified butter I've found say to use unsalted or don't specify. Clarified hundreds of pounds of unsalted in the past, but wondered if it's ok to use salted? 

Don't really see why it would be a problem, but figured I'd ask here just to be sure.


----------



## Tabitha

It makes no difference in the outcome, however, the residue is going to be very salty. I use it in baking sometimes.


----------



## Guest

This is true. The finished product will be very salty. If you use it like this I would not add any additional salt to the recipe before you've tasted it.


----------



## Vickie44

How lucky you are get the butter!


----------



## Mountain Mick

Hi ther,

I would just make 1Lb of Ghee(clarified butter) first with the salted butter, and then use it in a couple recipes and see what the salty taste is like, and than if your happy with the results I would than clarify the rest, If you don't maybe look at turning the butter in to puff pastry etc, MM





NorthCountryWd said:


> Was just given 50lbs of bulk salted butter from a neighbors dairy. All the recipe searches for making clarified butter I've found say to use unsalted or don't specify. Clarified hundreds of pounds of unsalted in the past, but wondered if it's ok to use salted?
> 
> Don't really see why it would be a problem, but figured I'd ask here just to be sure.


----------

